
The Ars Holiday Gift Guide 2018–good tech for the home and home office - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1412157
======
brav0charlie
I just picked up a set of the Pebble speakers that are covered in this link.
We've been using Amazon Chime at work, and the sound from my laptop speakers
during calls was terrible. For twenty bucks, the Pebble speakers have made a
world of difference. They're pretty good for music at lower volumes, but if
you're looking for something loud, they do get pretty distorted after about
70% volume.

